# First lamb born during the night!



## bonbean01 (Jan 10, 2012)

Our first lamb was born!  This is a single little ewe, and from the size of her Mama, kind of expected twins.


----------



## Nova+Sassy (Jan 10, 2012)

she is beautiful!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 10, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful 

Congratulations on the EXCELLENT start!

Hoping Mom and Baby are doing well.

K


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you  Mama Abbey and baby are doing very well!  

And a thank you to SheepGirl for explaining to me how to put a photo on this forum!!!  It worked!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 10, 2012)

Adorable little bit!


----------



## kla37 (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful baby!    This is so dangerous to be looking at....


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats! Pretty little ewe lamb.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 11, 2012)

Beautiful lamb!    Aren't they sweet?


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## bnbfarm (Jan 11, 2012)

how cute!!!!!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 11, 2012)

....sigh....adorable....sigh......wondered after we talked the other night how you were doing......still waiting for my kids, hope you got more sleep in the last few nights than I have.  Beautiful baby....I don't want sheep, I don't want sheep, I don't..... Oh, I want sheep...eerrrr..no that's not right.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 11, 2012)

LOL Mamaboid...yes...you do want sheep...yes...you do want sheep!!!  Still waiting on the next lambs, but we're managing to sleep when all looks calm.

Hope your kids arrive soon and safely!!!  

Our neighbour across the road has goats and this fall added a few young sheep and they seem to be getting along together without problems.  One of his newborn kids was attacked and killed (not sure if by a dog or coyote) and he has now added a one year old donkey to the mix.  

Good luck with your babies and sleep when you can!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 11, 2012)

How adorable. I can't believe how white your little baby is. Thanks for the picture!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 11, 2012)

SO cute!  yeah I keep telling myself I don't want sheep either. It might work.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 11, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Thank you  Mama Abbey and baby are doing very well!
> 
> And a thank you to SheepGirl for explaining to me how to put a photo on this forum!!!  It worked!!


You're welcome! She's a cutie--congrats!!


----------



## Perfect Piggies (Jan 11, 2012)

Cute baby! Congrats!


----------



## peteyfoozer (Jan 12, 2012)

awwww! so cute, cute, cute!


----------

